# help with how to put up trailer door stuff holder



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

This is probably so obvious to those of you who have done it but how do you put up one of those door hangers for your horse trailer. The stiff cloth ones that you can put your fly spray, brushes in etc. Got the door thing at the feed store but there are no directions. I have looked at other people's but being very mechanically challenged I still cannot figure out exactly what to do. I need some kind of drill and bolts I think. The ones I have seen came factory installed so there is no hole in the outside of the trailer door. I am concerned if a hole is drilled in the door it will rust there? What kind of drill and bit would you use to drilll through metal anyway?


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

You wouldn't want to drill through the trailer door. That will cause you problems in the long term.

Typically, when you screw a fastener into a metal wall/door of a trailer you do not penetrate all the way through. If you do go through, you would only do so on an interior wall making sure to cover the protruding end of the screw.

Find a trailer "store" nearby, preferably one that deals in horse trailers. They will probably install the hanger for a very small charge or at least give you some tips on how best to do it yourself.

Again, do NOT drill a hole straight through your door.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Okay, won't drill through the door. I wish there was a trailer store around here. Not sure why there isn't. So many people have trailers. I would love to have someone else install it. Most people drive a distance to have their trailer work done. The last place I took my trailer to for bearing oiling and a check up has since stopped doing horse trailers and they only do people campers now. The people at the tire store now do some wiring and general maintenance work on trailers, maybe I will ask them if they can put the door hanger up. It is not what they regularly do though. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

So I found a place that works on campers an hour's drive away. They installed the door hanger with some kind of special screws that only went through the first layer of door. Since it was such a drive I had them fix my wiring so I no longer need an adapter to connect to my truck. Figured that needed to be done eventually. Love having more places in the trailer to put junk!


----------

